# bay king



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

got this little guy off a popular bay fishing pier around 2pm yesterday. They were eating big live baits.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice bay king. Palafox pier?


----------



## fishkill (Oct 1, 2007)

Which pier? I know bayfront is starting to fire off.


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

im about to start lookin for them, time time time i dont have....:banghead


----------



## FishVan (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice King!:clap:clap:clap


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

palafox pier on a big live mullet. I'm gonna try again tomorrow before and after work.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

nice catch, I was out there on Sunday use a big ol' mullet going for a monster, I got skunked and my cousin caught a couple nice spanish.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice King:clap:clap


----------

